# Crushed cancellous allograft



## peporter (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello coders, I need to know how to bill out a crushed canellous allograft? Is it ususally considered a part of the surgical bundle? The surgeon is treating a 3-part distal radius fracture (25609) and is using a serratus bone grafting with crushed cancellous allograft and mixing it with Vita-gel to secure the lunate facet prior to plate being put in. Is this incidental to the surgery or something separately billable? Any ideas? Thanks, Paula in Dublin, Ohio


----------



## sphillips79 (Mar 24, 2010)

It would be considered bundled into the procedure, you can bill it under your supplies/implants, but there is not a CPT code that you could use for allograft. I bill on a UB-04 so my supplies/implants are bundled into the rev code and we do not get any additional payment.


----------



## peporter (Mar 25, 2010)

Stephanie, thanks so much for responding. I bill professional side for the ortho surgeon and just wanted to be sure on how to bill the crushed cancellous allograft. My feeling was that it was included in the global surgical fee but needed to know if it was in writing anywhere. Thanks again, Paula


----------

